# Need help.... Ariens vs Cub Cadet



## ktl5005 (Oct 19, 2020)

I came here looking for help. Want to get a new snow blower, but can't decide. 
Just sold a Husqvarna ST 227P (2017 model). Hated it. Felt weak, hated the wet heavy stuff, belt slap out the wazzo, etc

Father in law just got a new Cub Cadet 3x 30" HD and that looks killer looking at the specs, but then I come here and it seems to receive a lot of bashing, prone to breaking shear pins, and pushes the wet stuff.

Local dealers (non big box stores) around me sell Cub Cadet, Toro or Ariens. I have about $1300-$1700 to play with.
Current property has 2 driveways, blacktop. One driveway about 70' long, the other about 25' and both are 2 car driveways.
I also want to future proof myself as we will be buying an acre of land to build in about 3 years and plan on doing a car garage then.
Live in NEPA. We get all types of the white stuff from soft and fluffy and to wet and heavy
Need some recommendations. I think I have it narrowed down to:

-Cub Cadet 3x HD 30"
-Ariens Platinum 24 SHO
-Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO

I could care less about heated handles (although its nice). The 24SHO has a bit more power than the 28 SHO. I

Does the 14" auger and impeller of the Ariens models better than the 12" on the Cub Cadet?

Thanks in advance


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

i'm just over the line in NW NJ's sussex county at 1400 feet elevation , i got by with a 624 toro for 15 years than a 824 till 3 years ago when i got a 928 powermax. it blows snow big time, flaws? cub cadet those are stay away


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

Generally speaking, I'm not impressed with Cub Cadet despite the fact their HQ is less than 10 miles away. You can read a lot of great information on this forum but the 3 stage concept seems like a gimmick to me. On paper their higher end (over $2k) models have good specs but I'll admit I haven't used or even inspected them as the local Cub dealer does not stock the costly models.
I personally think Ariens Platinum 24 SHO is the best machine on the market_* in its price range*_. My son owns that model and I have the Deluxe 28 SHO which is also outstanding. 

I'd also recommend looking at Toro's offerings in this price range if you have a local dealer but I can't see how either of these two Ariens models would disappoint you.

Take this with a grain of salt as I refurbish snow blowers as a retirement hobby and have narrowed my focus almost exclusively to Ariens. That's because their machines are generally well engineered, parts are readily available from a variety of sources and it's easy to download their Owner, Parts and (if available) Service Manuals online.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Either of the Ariens. Or:
Toro
30" (76 cm) Power Max HD 1030 OHAE 302cc Two-Stage Electric Start Gas Snow Blower (38830) $1399.00


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

ktl5005
Looks like another dissatisfied Husky owner.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

Ziggy65 said:


> ktl5005
> Looks like another dissatisfied Husky owner.
> 
> 
> ...


I've read the ad and nowhere it says that he's dissasitfied...


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Cub Cadet is Just A Rebranded MTD....(Made to Destruct). Ariens, Toro, or Honda are the Preferred Brands in My Book.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

ktl5005 said:


> Iocal dealers (non big box stores) around me sell Cub Cadet, Toro or Ariens. I have about $1300-$1700 to play
> 
> -Cub Cadet 3x HD 30"
> -Ariens Platinum 24 SHO
> ...


If the engine is the heart, the impeller and auger is the lungs. 14" impeller will move WAY more snow. My older pro has the 12" impeller, and I've seen the 14" with smaller engines through better and keep up with me.

I know people in the high elevations of Vermont who use Ariens Deluxe series with great success, averaging well over 100", usually 150" in a season. The deluxe will move a ton of snow for the price.


----------



## ktl5005 (Oct 19, 2020)

Mountain Man said:


> If the engine is the heart, the impeller and auger is the lungs. 14" impeller will move WAY more snow. My older pro has the 12" impeller, and I've seen the 14" with smaller engines through better and keep up with me.
> 
> I know people in the high elevations of Vermont who use Ariens Deluxe series with great success, averaging well over 100", usually 150" in a season. The deluxe will move a ton of snow for the price.


Yup. I have it narrowed down to the deluxe 28SHO or platinum 24SHO. Toro I have been loooking at their 928HD model, but that engine is 100cc less than the platinum Ariens.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

ktl5005 said:


> Yup. I have it narrowed down to the deluxe 28SHO or platinum 24SHO. Toro I have been loooking at their 928HD model, but that engine is 100cc less than the platinum Ariens.


please don't let engine size scare you. the 252 cc loncin, toro uses is a work horse, IMM it's more how the OEM matches the impeller to engine speed to heave it away, i know 1st hand using a 38801. 928ohxe .


----------



## ktl5005 (Oct 19, 2020)

captchas said:


> please don't let engine size scare you. the 252 cc loncin, toro uses is a work horse, IMM it's more how the OEM matches the impeller to engine speed to heave it away, i know 1st hand using a 38801. 928ohxe .


Thanks for that post. They ar now using a 265cc engine in their new PowerMax HD 928 28' Model. Each has their pros. I like the Toro for the LED light placement, the no shear pins, and the self clean auger they use. With that said, wish it has heated handles. 

My dad has a 2007 928 model. It chucks that snow everywhere, but it also has a 358cc engine.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I had a deluxe 28 SHO and the thing was a beast, I loved it. I've also used a 24 inch SHO and it too was an awesome thing. If tight spaces is not a concern, I'd go with the Deluxe 28 SHO as long as it does not have the stupid EFI crap on it. It will get the job done faster. You could even consider a Deluxe 30 for that price range as well.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

ktl5005 said:


> Thanks for that post. They ar now using a 265cc engine in their new PowerMax HD 928 28' Model. Each has their pros. I like the Toro for the LED light placement, the no shear pins, and the self clean auger they use. With that said, wish it has heated handles.
> 
> My dad has a 2007 928 model. It chucks that snow everywhere, but it also has a 358cc engine.


Those are definitely Toro strong suits mentioned.

I see Toro and ariens solving a problem 2 different ways. Toro anti clog " meters, or restricts" snow into impeller to eliminate clogs, and accommodate a smaller engine size. 

Ariens puts a bigger engine on the machine, with the 14X14 auger impeller, and uses brute power to keep it spinning at max power to try and eliminate clogs. 

Toro wins the anti clog, and distance many times, where Ariens will usually move more volume and be a bit faster.. Usually, imho, depending on snow conditions, etc.


----------



## ktl5005 (Oct 19, 2020)

Decided on the Platinum 24SHO. Looked at the Toro but couldn’t get past the engine size and the metal felt thin compared to the 24SHO and there is no replacement for displacement.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

ktl5005 said:


> View attachment 169508
> Decided on the Platinum 24SHO. Looked at the Toro but couldn’t get past the engine size and the metal felt thin compared to the 24SHO and there is no replacement for displacement.


Welcome to the Ariens family. Read the manual, watch a few videos on YouTube, and hope for snow to try it out.


----------

